# Fisher XLT-16



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How good of a leak detector is the XLT-16? I know it's not newest and fanciest of Fisher's offerings but how well does it stack up against what's available now? I'm not in the possition to buy new right now so some of the more state-of-the-art stuff isn't an option.






Paul


----------

